# Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!​*
*Immer wieder ist Marteria als bekannter Musiker in den Medien. Und immer wieder ist Angeln ein Teil der Berichterstattung oder er wird in Interviews darauf angesprochen.
Und:
Marteria lobt immer das Angeln und erzählt, wie es ihm half, von Drogen los zu kommen! *

Schon einmal gabs ja große Artikel in der Osnabrücker Zeitung und im Tagesspiegel, dass Angeln seien Rettung gewesen wäre - wir berichteten:
Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview



			
				NOZ schrieb:
			
		

> _*Ihre Leidenschaft ist Angeln – davon handelt auch der Song „Blue Marlin“. Kommen Sie da runter, ist das Ihr Ausgleich?*
> Es ist auch ein bisschen metaphorisch, es ist ja der Fisch aus „Der alte Mann und das Meer“. Ich komme dabei runter, ich trinke keinen Alkohol mehr seit zweieinhalb Jahren, keine Drogen, kein gar nichts, ich bin clean und habe das Angeln als Ausgleich. Ist auch eine sehr, sehr schöne Perspektive, weil du unten auf dem See bist, während die ganzen Touristen oben auf der Aussichtsplattform stehen_.





			
				Tagesspiegel schrieb:
			
		

> _Angeln war seine Rettung. Nach Drogen, Partys und Hartz IV ersetzt die Jagd auf Barsche ihm den Stoff. Marteria, dickster Fisch im deutschen Rap, über die Fänge seines Lebens. Unser Blendle-Tipp._



Dieses mal wird er  von der SVZ anlässlich seines Auftrittes in seiner Heimat Mecklenburg Vorpommern interviewt:
https://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-...vom-see-direkt-auf-die-buehne-id18311816.html

Unter dem Titel "Vom See direkt auf die Bühne" wird wiederum das Angeln thematisiert, auch hier spricht er wieder klar davon, wie ihn das Angeln half, von Drogen loszukommen:


			
				SVZ schrieb:
			
		

> _*Und wie ist es mit Sex, Drugs und Rock’n’Roll?*
> Die Drugs habe ich schon vor ein paar Jahren hinter mir gelassen. Da steht jetzt das Angeln._



-----------------------------------------------------​
Ich kann mich da immer nur wiederholen. Solche positiven Aussagen, dass Angeln jemand helfen von Drogen loszukommen, sind für das Bild vom Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit wertvoller, als das ganze Naturschutzgelaber von Vereinen und Verbänden. 

Speziell wenn es wie hier Musiker sind, die ja eine eher jüngere Zielgruppe haben.

Von daher:
Danke Marteria, für diese Unterstützung und das Lob ans Angeln!

Und:
Gerne regelmäßig mehr davon!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Da hattest Du doch schonmal einen Thread zu eröffnet 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328315&highlight=marteria


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Angeln UND Drogen kommt auch gut


----------



## Mitschman (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Angeln UND Drogen kommt auch gut


   #d |rolleyes


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Angeln UND Drogen kommt auch gut



Ich glaube da ging es nicht um hin und wieder mal kiffen |rolleyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Bisschen Spaß muss sein Leute


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Da hattest Du doch schonmal einen Thread zu eröffnet
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328315&highlight=marteria


Und genau den habe ich oben im Artikel verlinkt.

Und, siehe Kommentar, da dies ja nun ein neuer Artikel ist:
Kann nicht oft genug gebracht werden.


----------



## Deep Down (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Was ist denn aus der Anzeigengeschichte geworden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Gute Frage, hatte ich nachgehakt, aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Aber das scheint immer noch besser zu sein, Angeln mit Anzeige wg. zurücksetzen, als auf Droge - gut so!!


----------



## plattfisch56 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bisschen Spaß muss sein Leute



Hast irgenwo Recht, wer ist nicht auf Droge?
 Rauchen Alkh. Handy,Shoppen,Angeln (auch eine Droge_aber
 angenehm- Abhängig )


----------



## seekatzehorst (20. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie er zu Eröffnung in Rostocks Angelladen (Angeljoe) war.Überhaupt nicht abgehoben.Ein Jung von der Küste halt.         Und Fussball spielen kann er auch noch.Mein Respekt hat er.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

ich kann Fussball gucken - ist auch was ;-)))


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

ihr macht hier witze - und der größte witz kommt in paar jahren:

angeln verboten und kiffen erlaubt.

(echt, die grünen sind wirklich hinterfotzig :m)


----------



## pennfanatic (20. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

angeln verboten und kiffen erlaubt.

(echt, die grünen sind wirklich hinterfotzig :m)[/QUOTE]


:m:m:m:m#6#6#6


----------



## silverfish (20. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Jose schrieb:


> ihr macht hier witze - und der größte witz kommt in paar jahren:
> 
> angeln verboten und kiffen erlaubt.
> 
> (echt, die grünen sind wirklich hinterfotzig :m)



Aber sowas von !!!
Darf ich hier nicht schreiben ! Aber ein Landwirt (Dorforiginal) sagte immer ........man sollte es tun ,solange es noch Bäume gibt!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



silverfish schrieb:


> Aber sowas von !!!
> Darf ich hier nicht schreiben ! Aber ein Landwirt (Dorforiginal) sagte immer ........man sollte es tun ,solange es noch Bäume gibt!



Hallo,

den Spruch kenne ich auch. Mir wurde, ob meiner schon frühzeitig bekannten Haltung zu denen, mal vor rund dreißig Jahren ein T-Shirt mit diesem Spruch darauf geschenkt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Hallo,



> den Spruch kenne ich auch.



Ich glaube Mehemt Scholl hat den Spruch zu Beginn seiner Profilaufbahn mal zum Besten gegeben, musste sich dann aber entschuldigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Überall wo Marteria gerade unterwegs ist und Konzerte gibt, kommt in seinen Interviews auch das Thema Angeln zur Sprache.

Köln hatten wir ja schon ausgeführt:
Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland

Nun aber genauso Stuttgart:
*Ein Musiker mit Haltung und Freunden in Stuttgart*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....art.f08e97f0-23df-4cfb-ae2e-e17c05f468ec.html

Ich finde das klasse und freue mich sehr, wie er bundesweit unterwegs ist um das praktische Angeln zu loben!


----------



## knutwuchtig (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Jose schrieb:


> ihr macht hier witze - und der größte witz kommt in paar jahren:
> 
> angeln verboten und kiffen erlaubt.
> 
> (echt, die grünen sind wirklich hinterfotzig :m)



bekifft angeln ist doch eh blödsinn, genau so wie besoffen angeln.wobei kiffer nach ca 2 stunden wieder aktuell in der welt sind. es gibt immer ein paar die das unterschätzen und kalt aus dem wasser gezogen werden.
die haltbarkeit meiner unterwäsche ist langlebiger , als der fame von den meisten sprachgesagskünstlern. von daher werden die auch an den wirklich wichtigen stellen nicht wirklich ernst genommen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> sprachgesagskünstlern. von daher werden die auch an den wirklich wichtigen stellen nicht wirklich ernst genommen.


 
 Bezogen aufs Angeln ist natürlich auch die Frage, was aktuell die wirklich wichtigen Stellen sind? ist übrigens ne echte Frage, ich weiss es auch nicht #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> von daher werden die auch an den wirklich wichtigen stellen nicht wirklich ernst genommen.


Esgeht um die gaaanz normale Bevölkerung, die in der Zeitung lesen kann, wie toll Angeln ist ...

Nicht um die wirklich wichtigen Stellen...

Die kriegste erst, wenn Du mit (genügend) normalen Leuten Druck machen kannst oder ne vernünftige Lobby hast..

Von daher bleibe ich dabei: 
Klasse, dass Marteria in jedem Interview das Angeln lobt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

Und wieder:
*Marteria auf „Roswell“-Tour in Frankfurt*
https://www.op-online.de/region/fra...eria-tour-roswell-tour-frankfurt-9442347.html

Da wird berichtet mit  „Blue Marlin“, einem neuen Song, würde es einerseits 
um eine Hommage an Ernest Hemingways Novelle „Der alte Mann und das Meer“ gehen, andererseits geht es um das Angeln...

Hat jemand das schon mal gehört oder nen (legalen!!) Link zum anhören/Video?


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

bitte sehr!

Die LP dreht sich seit VÖ fast nonstop auf'm Plattenteller. Geiles Album!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

bestens - komm zwar grade nicht dazu, habs so aber parat!!! Ihr seid klasse!!
Auch schon mal angehört?

(Text (in Bezug auf Angeln) interessiert mich eher als Musik, da kann ich mit der eh nix anfangen .- kein Banjo dabei ;-) ))


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seid lasse!!


Nein, ich bin nicht der Lasse, dafür kaufe ich aber ein *K*!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!*

#6#6#6

geändert..


----------

